# Board Umfrage



## Dok (1. April 2003)

So nachdem wir uns nun alle schon ein wenig eingewöhnt haben und auch die meisten wünsche umgesetzt wurden, interessiert uns schon wie euch das neue Board gefällt!

Daher bitten wir euch, das Ihr euch einmal einen Augenblick Zeit hierfür nehmt.
Bitte stimmt nicht nur stur ab, sondern schreibt auch eure Meinung dazu.

Wir als Admins finden vor allem die folgenden Dinge begrüßenswert:

- das System ist schneller und belastet den Server weniger.
- Bilder können einfacher ins Board eingefügt werden.
- Das System ist mehr „AOL-Kompatibel“

Was fällt euch besonders aus?


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2003)

Geschwindigkeit ist klasse, vom Aussehen her (fast) wie gewohnt, dass man Beiträge bewerten kann find ich auch interessant.
Also sehr gut:m


----------



## MichaelB (1. April 2003)

Moin,

in der Umfrage steht "Wie findet euch das Board?" Also ich denke mal, daß mich das Board gut findet:q 

Es ist schneller geworden, das finde ich natürlich gut! 

Es ist bunter geworden, sieht auf den ersten Blick "XP-mäßiger" aus (ich hätte auch das teletubby-Land als Vergleich nehmen können ), das ist mir egal.

Nach anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten ist die Übersichtlichkeit wieder da, man sieht auch die vorherigen Beiträge wenn es schon mehrere Seiten dazu gegeben hat, das finde ich gut!

AOL-Kompatibilität betrifft mich nicht (das wäre ja noch schöner)

Und ansonsten: der Mensch ist ein Gewohnheitstier 

Alles in allem gefällt es mir durch die sinnvollen features besser als vorher, obwohl ich vorher nichts direkt vermisst habe.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Laky (1. April 2003)

Hallo
Nachdem jetzt die Lampen bei mir ausgehen und die Uhr nicht mehr stehen bleibt find ich das neue Board sehr gut.:l 
An das neue Aussehen gewöhnt man sich schnell, denke ich:q 
MFG
Laky


----------



## til (1. April 2003)

Die Geschwindigkeit ist toll, das alte Board schein doch schon jenseits der Belastungsgrenze dahinzukriechen.
Ansonsten hab ich eigentlich keine wesentlichen Vor- oder Nachteile festgestellt.
Ach doch: die Avatare dürfen (glaub) etwas bessere Qualität haben als beim alten, find ich auch gut.
Bilder reinstellen fand ich schon immer einfach, hat sich da was geändert, ist mir garnicht aufgefallen?
Bewerten kann ich nicht, ist wohl den Mods vorbehalten, oder?


----------



## Geraetefetischist (1. April 2003)

Kurz bevor hier über ein Neues Board Angefangen wurde zu Reden, hab ich mich mit Bergi schon über die abfallende Geschwindigkeit des Alten geredet. von Daher+++

Nicht so Gut gefallen mir die schon gelesen-lampen. entweder speichert sich die Alte seite ewig im cache, und alle Lampen sind an, dafür kriegt man neue Beiträge gar nicht erst mit, oder man löscht den Spass, wie unten angegeben, und die beleuchtung ist nahezu komplett Dunkel. Da war das alte Board schöner, zumal ein Seitencache im Browser ja auch gar nicht soooo verkehrt ist.

Ansonsten ists doch fast wie das Alte:l (kann das sein, das die Smileys Leerzeichenmangel gekriegt haben?) Und beim Beiträgeerstellen, wenn man einen Link reinsetzen will schreibt sich dieser immer ans ende.
Ist halt noch ein bisschen gewöhnungsbedürftig. Im ganzen aber Gut.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Bowman (1. April 2003)

Ich möchte auch die Geschwindigkeit hervorheben :z 
Das Board ist jetzt richtig flott.

Die AOL-Verträglichkeit ist mir egal.
Das benutzt doch - ausser Boris Becker - ohnehin niemand  :q 
(Der bekommt da wenigstens noch Kohle dafür :q )

Vermissen tue ich die Vorschaumöglichkeit bei der Signatur. 
Das ist aber nicht wirklich wichtig ...


----------



## MaBe (1. April 2003)

Das Boaerd ist weiterhin super!!!
Ausser den Anmerkungen von Gerätefetischist habe ich nur noch anzumerken, dass man wenn man auf "heutige Themen" klickt nicht mehr dabei steht wann das Thema gestartet wurde. Daran konnte man immer sehen ob es auf den Nägeln brennt oder nicht (20 Antworten in 4 Stunden oder in 4 Wochen, das soll aber keine Wertung sein! )
Ansonsten super schnell und sieht gut aus.
Ihr macht das schon wirklich gut ! ! !


----------



## Andreas Michael (1. April 2003)

Ich finde es super schnell auch wenn ich nicht Boris Becker bin so nutze ich doch AOL:q   ansonsten muss ich micht erst dran gewöhnen was zwar nicht wichtig ist aber dennoch mir auf gefallen ist das man nur eine gewisse anzahl an smilies verwenden darf hat man zuviele wird der Beitrag nicht eingestellt aber wie gesagt das ist nicht wichtig bin zufrieden und denke Ihr macht schon alles richtig :m #6 #6


----------



## Tinsen (1. April 2003)

kann es sein, daß die email benachrichtigung für antworten geändert wurde? wenn in einem beitrag 10 leute geantwortet haben, dann habe ich auch 10 mails bekommen. kann es sein, daß ich nun nur noch eine email bekomme?

was irgendwie anders ist, sind die "brennenden briefumschläge" für besonders oft gelesene posts. da sind nun neue symbole, wo ich denn sinn noch nicht erkennen kann.

total umständlich (war aber auch früher schon so) finde ich, wenn mann text fett, schräg, rot und groß schreiben will. für jedes format muß man extra den text eingeben und kann nich alles mit einmal machen. oder stelle ich mich da zu "blöd" an?

was die geschwindigkeit angeht, kann ichnur sagen, daß es bei mir mit modem oder isdn über firmen-proxy-serve NICHT schneller geworden ist.

was man meiner meinung mit einer "neuauflage" des boards hätte machen können, ist eine neuordnung der themen-bereiche.

das thema hering paßt in viele bereiche. was hat bellyboaten mit meerforelle zu tun? hechte beißen auch im fließgewässer. wo schreibt man was zum thema "angell-puffs" rein? was haben boots-und kutterangeln gemeinsam? ich kann mit nem boot auch auf nem baggersee fahren. warum 2 themen zum plattfischangeln und brandungsangeln? warum nicht einen extra bereich zum thema ostsee/meeresangeln?

ich weis, daß auch andere mitglieder hier schon mal änderungswünsche geäußert haben. durch eine umfrage mit konkreten verbesserungsvorschlägen hättet ihr/du bestimmt eine sinnvollere themeneinteilung hinbekommen.


----------



## Dok (1. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tinsen _
> *kann es sein, daß die email benachrichtigung für antworten geändert wurde? wenn in einem beitrag 10 leute geantwortet haben, dann habe ich auch 10 mails bekommen. kann es sein, daß ich nun nur noch eine email bekomme?
> *



Das ist auch immernoch so, allerdings ist der Mailserver durch die Umbauarbeiten bei Puretec sehr start ausgelastet.



> _Original geschrieben von Tinsen _
> *
> was irgendwie anders ist, sind die "brennenden briefumschläge" für besonders oft gelesene posts. da sind nun neue symbole, wo ich denn sinn noch nicht erkennen kann.
> *



Ist unten auf der Seite erklärt.



> _Original geschrieben von Tinsen _
> *
> total umständlich (war aber auch früher schon so) finde ich, wenn mann text fett, schräg, rot und groß schreiben will. für jedes format muß man extra den text eingeben und kann nich alles mit einmal machen. oder stelle ich mich da zu "blöd" an?
> *



Profil --> Einstellungen --> WYSIWYG - Editor!



> _Original geschrieben von Tinsen _
> *
> was die geschwindigkeit angeht, kann ichnur sagen, daß es bei mir mit modem oder isdn über firmen-proxy-serve NICHT schneller geworden ist.
> *



Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, da das Ding auch bei einem Freund mit einem 56k-Modem schneller ist.



> _Original geschrieben von Tinsen _
> *
> was man meiner meinung mit einer "neuauflage" des boards hätte machen können, ist eine neuordnung der themen-bereiche.
> 
> ...



Da kam erstens auch nichts als es zum Treffen galt (Bitte bdenken es ist mir unmöglich alle Beiträge im Board zu lesen) zum anderen stehen wir dann vor dem Problem das sich dann wieder einige übergangen fühlen. Denn bei der Anzahl User kann man es einfach nicht allen 100%tig recht machen.

Zum Anderen, wer hätte sich die Arbeit machen wollen bzw. sollen hier über 13000 Themen neu zu sortieren?!

Und man kann davon ausgehen auch auch eine Umsortierung wieder einigen nicht recht ist......
Allein bei deinem Beitrag merkst du ja schon wie schwer es ist das richtige zusammen zu stecken.
Allerdings solls nun daran wirklich nicht hängen. Wenn Ihr da was habt können wir da gerne drüber reden. Im Rahmen einer Softwareumstellung wäre eine solche aktion ohnehin nicht möglich gewesen........


----------



## Dok (1. April 2003)

Nochmal zu dem nicht schneller laden.

Aktualisiere mal evtl. deinen Browser um sicherzugehen das der auch mit Gzip umgehen kann.


----------



## Juthoje (1. April 2003)

Nach dem sich so langsam alles eingespielt hat SUPER:z 
Klasse Geschwindigkeit, toll mit den Bildern einfügen, aber was ist AOL :q


----------



## wolle (1. April 2003)

ich find es super,ich find es toll #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6


----------



## rene (1. April 2003)

Erst mal großes Lob.
Geschwindigkeit ist merkbar erhöht worden.
Das einzige gewöhnungsbedürftige ist die große Fette Schrift der Beiträge, wurde aber schon mal angesprochen.  Ansonsten ne gelungene Sache. und das wichtigste: Der Sinn des Boards ist immer noch der Erfahrungsaustauch und die Unterhaltung, und das ist gleich geblieben.
Danke Dok


----------



## Tinsen (1. April 2003)

@ dok:

bin gerade wieder zu hause und muß nun doch feststellen, daß es mit meinem modem hier schneller geht. liegt dann wohl an dem doofen arbeits-server. da ist das internet so lahm ....

das mit den beiträgen verschieben habe ich nicht bedacht. das macht bestimmt richtig arbeit. es allen recht zu machen geht sowieso nicht. war halt nur so ein gedanke von mir.

danke für den tip mit den editor einstellungen. werde ich gleich mal ändern.

was ist gzip? ich habe winXP pro. mit inernetexplorer 6.028

kann man irgendwie einstellen, daß man bei "neue beiträge" nur bestimmte foren angezeigt bekommt? mich interessiert zum beispiel nicht, ob z.b. im witze forum was neues drin ist.


----------



## Schleie! (1. April 2003)

Also am meisten die Geschwindigkeit! Aber ich weiß jetzut ehrlich nicht, was noch nicht gesagt wurde. :q


----------



## Dok (1. April 2003)

Der kann das!

Um es einfach zu sagen, werden die Seiten gezipt an deinen Browser geschickt von erst von dem wieder entpackt!

Aber wie gesagt, wenn Ihr auch mit den Forennamen einigen könnt last es mich wissen!


----------



## Wedaufischer (1. April 2003)

Alles in Allem finde ich die neue Aufmachung gut, und ich möchte allen Beteiligten herzlichst für die Zeit und Mühe danken.#h 

Viel Positives ist schon gesagt, dem ich mich anschließe.

Was ich allerdings vermisse, ist daß keine An- und Abmeldung mehr auf den Seiten besteht, oder ich habe die Möglichkeit bisher noch nicht gefunden.

Nochmals Dank an alle Beteiligten. Saubere und gute Arbeit. #h


----------



## theactor (1. April 2003)

Ich bin auch (LEIDER!!!:v ) mit einem Modem (56k) unterwegs - und spüre trotzdem deutlich die Geschwindigkeitssteigerung!
Etwas Anderes --und es kann sein, dass ich hier nicht alle Themen durchforstet habe--
Die "Member-Sternchen" und die entsprechenden Erläuterungen gibt es nicht mehr oder kommen noch oder sind woanders zu finden ?!
Nicht, dass man es wirklich vermissen würde, aber als "Neuerer" war und ist das immer interessant wieviel Beiträge die Board"Generäle" mit tausenden Beiträge brauchten, um zur FORENLEGENDE aufzusteigen  

Begeistert,
Sönke#h


----------



## Dok (1. April 2003)

Stimmt die Sterne sind erstmal nicht drin.

Es gab immer soviel unnötige Diskussionen, deswegen....

Und ich zumindest denke das es hier nicht auf die Sterne ankommt.

Außerdem würden die Admins sowieso wieder am meisten bekommen....! :q :q :q :q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (1. April 2003)

Ich finde das Neue Board gerade wegen der schnelleren Geschindigkeit, habe bloß ISDN, und wegen der besseren AOL-Kompatiblität ( ja auch ich nutze AOL:q :q #h #h ) besser als das alte. In dieser Beziehing war ja sogar das UR-Board besser gewesen.

Dieser grüne Balken rechts und die zum Teil doch sehr kitschigen Symbole, brennende Umschläge usw., sind für mich etwas Gewöhnungsbedürftig. Bin aber auch kein Freund dieser Bonbonbunten XP-Versionen.
Ich werde mich aber auch an das gewöhnen, denn schließlich geht es ja um den Inhalt des Boardes und weniger um sollche Kleinigkeiten.


----------



## MaBe (1. April 2003)

@stuffel
stimmt der grüne Balken ist wirklich noch ein paar Stunden Arbeit wert:q :q ! Ich habe meinen TDSLSpeedManager schon an den oberen Bildschirmrand verschoben. Das T-Offline-Rosa und das Anglerboard-Grün haben sich irgendwie optisch beharkt.  


Nachtrag:
Das soll aber nicht heissen, dass ich mich daran nicht gewöhnen will oder kann. Ist nur die Randerscheinung einer Nebensächlichkeit und ist mir halt optisch ins Auge gestochen.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (1. April 2003)

Und wenn dann die Uhr auch mal jemand Stellen würde, wärs noch besser 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## marioschreiber (1. April 2003)

@ Gerätefetischist : stell sie doch selber : Uhrzeit


----------



## masch1 (1. April 2003)

@ Gerätefetischist 
Die Uhr kannst du selber stellen in deinem Profil unter Einstellungen musst du  

(WEZ +1:00 Stunde) MEZ(Mitteleuropäische Zeit), Berlin, Madrid, Paris, Rom 

einstellen

*grrr*
 Marioschreiber war schneller:q :q :q :m


----------



## marioschreiber (1. April 2003)

Alles in allem ist das Board sehr gut (schnell).
Das wir uns an einige Änderungen gewöhnen müssen war klar. Aber was man ändern  (oder wiederherstellen) kann das wird bestimmt irgendwann erledigt, da müsstet ihr Dok ja eigendlich kennen :m . Ausserdem haben wir jetzt einige Funktionen die vorher nicht da waren. In erster Linie spreche ich hier mal das einfügen der Bilder an.
Oder auch das man Themen abbonieren kann, ohne vorher einen Text zu schreiben (E-Mail Benachrichtigung).

Wie schon gesagt, der Mensch ist ein Gewohnheitstier, es dauert evtuell, aber wir werden uns gewöhnen!


----------



## Franky (1. April 2003)

@ Achim:
*ohne Worte* :m:m


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (4. April 2003)

So nun will ich dann auch noch mal. Das neue Board ist obergeil und superschnell. 
Aaaaaber! 
Da habe ich eben auch schon im Bugforum hingewiesen, Mann kann auf geschlossene Themen Antworten. Oder kann nur ich das weil ich Board-Mod bin?


----------



## Dorsch1 (4. April 2003)

Es ist auf alle Fälle schneller geworden.
Zu Anfang etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aber Spitze.
Danke für Deine Arbeit Dok.


----------



## buggs (4. April 2003)

Super schnell geworden, die Bedienung ist auch o.K.
Dok hast gut gemacht.:q


----------

